# Moog Music Releases Minimoog Model D for iOS



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 26, 2018)

Introductory Price is $4.95

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/min...pad&preserveScrollPosition=true#platform/ipad

I used to own a Minimoog, and to my ears it sounds really good. 

It comes with 160 presets but many more are available through in-app purchases. 

There are a few videos up on YouTube, demonstrating how it sounds. 

*The Sound Test Room*



*Synth Anatomy*


----------



## wst3 (Mar 26, 2018)

This amuses me, I think I might have to get it. A lot cheaper and more compact than the Model D itself.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 28, 2018)

It´s really hard to use on my IPhone and the GUI could be much better here but it does sound fantastic. It´s for sure on par with The Legend and Monark (maybe even better). For 5 dollars.....what times?!? It also has all the goodies like 14bit mid, MPE, saving and loading several midi CC mappings etc.
The only Minimoog i like even more is the one i can build myself with P900 (which is the greatest sounding synth for vintage/analog ever in my opinion).
However, connecting my Seaboard Rise to my iPhone i can play a polyphonic Minimoog (4 voices) plus some really nice FX (especially the bender).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 28, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> It´s really hard to use on my IPhone and the GUI could be much better here but it does sound fantastic. .



Hopefully, Moog will add a zoom feature (like Model 15) in a future update. Until then there is a workaround:
1. Load Model D
2. Load Model D as an Audio Unit in Garageband and click the slider icon.






You will then get access to all the parameters of Model D as sliders






Still not the greatest GUI, but better for playing on an iPhone with a MIDI controller. I'm not sure if you can save patches on this in Garageband. Maybe there is a way.

Even on an iPad I think this app is a lot better with a MIDI controller that has knobs and sliders. It's easy to set up MIDI learn.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 28, 2018)

I just forgot about this....thank you! I will try this since i just had fun to create some presets to share but it is close to unusable for my fat fingers.


----------



## TGV (Mar 28, 2018)

I'll wait for the Behringer Model D app. It'll be only $.99!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 28, 2018)

Actually, when Moog released Animoog back in 2011, it was 99 cents. And then it went up to $30!


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 28, 2018)

TGV said:


> I'll wait for the Behringer Model D app. It'll be only $.99!



But does it sound good as a real Moog and has MPE on board and polyphony?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 28, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> But does it sound good as a real Moog and has MPE on board and polyphony?



It's maybe too early to say, but I'm sure we will be seeing a lot of head-to-head YouTube comparison videos in time. And anyway, it _is_ a real Moog. Whether it's a Model D is another thing--I haven't played mine in a long time. What's definitely true is that they put a lot of loving care into their prior iOS instruments like Animoog and Model 15. I'm sure they did no less with this. 

And yes it has 4-note polyphony, MPE, and a loop recorder, arpeggiator, etc. It's nice to be able to save and share presets. Not being able to save presets is the main reason I sold my Model D. 

Also, I just discovered that hitting the Play button makes the controls a little bit bigger.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 28, 2018)

The Astral Explorations Expansion Pack - For those of you big spenders willing to fork over another $1.99


----------



## blougui (Mar 28, 2018)

It surely is fun to play with - or to listen to, that is. Headphones : it sounds great with some low end. Filter is very nice, arpeggios are really really fun while tweakin’ like craze.
Now I’ m broke :-(


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 29, 2018)

The members of the Audiobus forum joined together to make 100 Model D patches that they are giving away.
The link for the download is here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bllgk5h8s0brgll/AB FORUMS V1.5.mdb?dl=0


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 29, 2018)

At this price, instant buy !
I bought Animoog back in time when it was really cheaper, and I played a lot with it.
I could even achieve quickly and quite easily a decent mockup of the synth sound on "Won't get fooled again".


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 29, 2018)

After some time i really love it (contributed also to the preset bank above).
This things sounds glorious. I find it really better than The Legend, Monark and the Arturia one.
Especially for brass i even prefer it now over my beloved P900 and Repro. There is something in the envelopes and the buttersmooth filter i like here more than in all other emulations. 5 freaking dollar.
It even let me forget that i still have to wait some days for the HZ Strings and it cost more than 100 times less 
A shame there is no VST/AU (they said they have no resources for it and it´s a lot more easy to handle iOS in terms of hard- and software support/testing/developing etc.).


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

The audio artifacts you get from an iPad disqualifies just about every instrument for me other than Animoog.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 29, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> The audio artifacts you get from an iPad disqualifies just about every instrument for me other than Animoog.


I'm curious. What audio artifacts are you talking about?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

The audio converter output quality on iPads are below par for me personally ymmv.



TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm curious. What audio artifacts are you talking about?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 29, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> The audio converter output quality on iPads are below par for me personally ymmv.


Are you talking about the headphone jack? I don't know any iPad musicians who use that to get their music to their computers.


----------



## blougui (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes, surprised too. Really impressed.
I wouldn't say it is as good as Monark and the like but yes, the filter surprised me.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 29, 2018)

There are even developers who says some of their engines sound better on iOS devices. 
But i always record stuff via the usb to lightning directly into Logic. There is no loss of sound or artifacts i can hear.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 29, 2018)

blougui said:


> Yes, surprised too. Really impressed.
> I wouldn't say it is as good as Monark and the like but yes, the filter surprised me.



I totally disagree. I prefer The Legend over Monark and Model D over The Legend.
But all these are of course different. I feel the Model D has more warm, juice or smoothness....whatever.
It might be of course personal flavor. Price/sound there is a very clear winner.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

I've never quite understood the fascination with Monark either myself. To me it's a very sterile sounding and if anything defines the Minimoog classic sound it's not sterility it's the imperfections of the three oscillators and of course the magic ladder filter.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2018)

How successfully are you all integrating ios synths into your workflow? What would one need to get started? Does the lightning cable support midi over USB or do you need adapters? If the latter, any suggestions? Can you change patches / presets on the fly via midi and/or save patches for recall in your main DAW? As for audio, do you just record the headphone out or is there a way to record it digitally?

Currently use my ipad for Lemur for controlling Cubase on my mac, but that is all done over wifi, but given that I've always wanted a minimoog this looks interesting!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 29, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> How successfully are you all integrating ios synths into your workflow? What would one need to get started? Does the lightning cable support midi over USB or do you need adapters? If the latter, any suggestions? Can you change patches / presets on the fly via midi and/or save patches for recall in your main DAW? As for audio, do you just record the headphone out or is there a way to record it digitally?
> 
> Currently use my ipad for Lemur for controlling Cubase on my mac, but that is all done over wifi, but given that I've always wanted a minimoog this looks interesting!



You want to avoid using the headphone jack as this doesn't give you the best sound.

Using Studiomux you can stream digital audio from your iPad into your DAW via USB
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/studiomux/id966554837?mt=8
It works pretty well, but a better way is using iConnectivity hardware. 
https://www.iconnectivity.com/products/audio/iconnectaudio4plus

But what I do is just play my iOS synths into a DAW like Cubasis or Auria. Then I can take the stems and transfer them to the AudioShare, where they can easily be sent to Dropbox and my desktop DAW.

The best place to go for advice about this stuff is the Audiobus Forum.
https://forum.audiob.us/


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 30, 2018)

Depending on which OS (i think you need at least iOS 10 or even 11 and macOS Sierra...not sure since i´m anyway on the latest now) you are using you can use IDAM which let you use your iOS device simple as audio and/or midi device for mac. Just via the usb to lightning cable. You set it up just in the audio-midi setup.
I just use my iOS synths and other music apps like i would use hardware and record them as audio track into Logic or i use my iPhone with 3D touch even as MPE midi controller for my plug-ins etc.
If i just would use synths i could imagine to do everything just on an iPad or iPhone (which i did for some years).


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 30, 2018)

I have bought it and I really like it :D
Using it through my lightning connector with Wi-Fi off too

Very nice 

Such a PHAT sound!!!


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, i just can´t believe how good some of these apps became for just a few dollars.
I mean i hate the preset management and the GUI is still something i need to try to live with (i use it on my phone and there are far better ones in terms of knob size and workflow, even from Moog itself like Animoog).
But this is inspiring. I own Monark for a long time but really never use it and i demoed The Legend now for the second time for a month (now demo expired) but what i got out of this app in 2 days i find more pleasing in terms of warm and smooth sound. But it´s hard to integrate these apps for me beside just record the output into Logic or just use an iOS DAW or Audiobus etc.
I even like it so much that i consider finally to buy The Legend and try to recreate my favorite presets. This might be not working great since the FX are different as well as Moog did the Model D which is far better due to the extra LFO and envelope as modulation source.
Put on top 14 bit midi and save/recall several different midi cc mappings.
I mean the Moog Ladder filter is often emulated but for some reason in this app i like it the most. Also the envelopes behave better to me. In this case the real Moog might be really the best one.
But i could be wrong and should try to tweak Monark and The Legend a bit more.
However at the end it´s interesting to see how this evolves if 5-10 dollar apps sounds like expensive analog hardware.
There are already some great examples like Model D, Model 15, Zeeon, ArpOdyssei as well as awesome digital apps like PPG Infinite, Nave etc.
I´m still waiting for the day i just can run my iOS apps on mac. That would be just a dream come true for me. Not to save money (maybe a good side effect) but there are just some unique tools i can´t get on the biggest desktop set-up and i would be fine to use them on a bigger non-multi touch device. Indeed while i love multi-touch it often drives me crazy for fine editing and creating presets etc.
I don´t expect complex monsters like Zebra 2.8 or Dune 2 on iPads anytime soon but for these simpler but awesome sounding one page synths it´s the dogs bollocks.
Playing Model 15 even on my tiny iPhone with 3D touch is so expressive and fun and sometimes it works even better than my Seaboard Rise.
IOS is still young and will grow but it can be a great innovation platform for a lot of these MPE stuff and new ways to interact with sounds (like Borderland Granular, Samplr f.e.).
A lot desktop tools lacks for me especially in terms of new thinking how to interact with a synth/instrument.
At the end i try to pick the best of booth world.
Now think about when the iPads are strong enough to handle large sample libraries


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Depending on which OS (i think you need at least iOS 10 or even 11 and macOS Sierra...not sure since i´m anyway on the latest now) you are using you can use IDAM which let you use your iOS device simple as audio and/or midi device for mac. Just via the usb to lightning cable. You set it up just in the audio-midi setup.



Thank you! This is what I did and it works really, REALLY well! Makes me wonder if there is any need to purchase additional apps like Studiomux? I guess using it as a single VST instrument vs midi + audio tracks would be nice, but $10 nice? Unless I'm missing something?

p.s. heard from Moog the intro price is over at the end of the month (march), so buy it now while you can! For sure worth $5! I also picked up Animoog which looks very interesting as well.

p.s.s. anyone else new this is how you set up, here is a link: https://help.ableton.com/hc/en-us/articles/209073129-Enabling-Audio-over-USB-in-iOS-devices


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 30, 2018)

Here is a nice comparison with an analog Model D.
I mean it´s not quite there...the resonance and FM are close but not there. But the overdrive shows where is the boss here. But for 5 dollar on a mobile device and in a mix no one will hear it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 30, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Thank you! This is what I did and it works really, REALLY well! Makes me wonder if there is any need to purchase additional apps like Studiomux?



I think you're fine. I use studiomux and other things because I work on a PC.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 31, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I think you're fine. I use studiomux and other things because I work on a PC.


I also got studiomux so that I can use it as a proper external instrument 

Because with the standard Audio/MIDI config you have to have the iPad as your input device in Logic Pro X.
Which means I cannot use my interface inputs with Logic at the same time.

So I went ahead and got studiomux so I am able to use both 

P.S. I have spent almost the whole day playing with this iOS App


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 31, 2018)

Weird it's 3/31 and app store shows price as $14.99 now,bummer I would have bought it if it was still $5


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 31, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Weird it's 3/31 and app store shows price as $14.99 now,bummer I would have bought it if it was still $5


On Twitter, Moog said that the sale on Model D and all their other apps was ending midnight yesterday. You can see them counting it down here https://twitter.com/moogmusicinc

It's funny. When I first posted this, I put in that people should grab this right away because Moog apps usually go between $15 and $30. But then I thought the Spitfire purchasin' people on VI:Control would find me ridiculous if I wrote that. In this realm, Spitfire Labs used to call $3 the same as "free." $3 can get you a LOT on an iPad/iPhone.

On iOS you can actually get a sampled DX7 player for free. Now that's free.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 31, 2018)

Indeed, it might be on sale 1-2 times a year but maybe not quite 5 dollar. But really, even for full price you get a REALLY decent emulation of a Model D from Moog itself.
About the midi connections from mac to iOS and vice versa you could extend that with such a tool f.e. (i didn´t tried it since i mostly use just audio or my iOS device as midi controller only).
https://audeonic.com/midifire/#features


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2018)

How are you all keeping your ipads charged while using midi or audio over USB?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 1, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Indeed, it might be on sale 1-2 times a year but maybe not quite 5 dollar. But really, even for full price you get a REALLY decent emulation of a Model D from Moog itself.
> About the midi connections from mac to iOS and vice versa you could extend that with such a tool f.e. (i didn´t tried it since i mostly use just audio or my iOS device as midi controller only).
> https://audeonic.com/midifire/#features


I just went ahead and got studiomux:
http://studiomux.net

Far easier I find and this means I can use it with Rogue Amoeba Soundsource so I can use my Komplete Kontrol 49 to play the Model D with the controller and pass-thru my audio with Soundsource

Means I can demo the VI without opening a DAW


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 1, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> How are you all keeping your ipads charged while using midi or audio over USB?


With this Apple adapter, you can play your iPad/iPhone with a MIDI controller and charge it at the same time. 
I haven't tried it, but I think you can also connect your iOS device to a computer and charge it at the same time. 

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter?fnode=91


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 1, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> With this Apple adapter, you can play your iPad/iPhone with a MIDI controller and charge it at the same time.
> I haven't tried it, but I think you can also connect your iOS device to a computer and charge it at the same time.
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter?fnode=91


Can you still use IDAM with this?
As in Audio over Lightning USB protocol...


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 1, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Can you still use IDAM with this?
> As in Audio over Lightning USB protocol...



I didn´t tried this since i hate all these Apple adapters and lack of connections in iOS devices but i guess it should work. These apps are great but often they feel a bit wasted on these devices and iOS drives me a bit crazy sometimes (i use it since the beginning for music). Midi is still not always tight. But things like Link are great.
Like mentioned (if i remember right i would recommend to have a look at the Audiobus forum for everything about iOS and iOS to mac/windows).
I have sometimes a bit trouble with IDAM when i use my iPhone as audio device and change FX in the channel strip. Then i sometimes get a huge bump in latency which only goes away with a new start.


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 2, 2018)

I did my own comparison with Model D, Diva, Monark and The Legend and i can´t believe still how this app puts them to shame, especially if you gain stage all the way and turn the feedback on (not quite like the hardware maybe but much better than all other emulations).
I might even get a new iPad Pro for this app alone. Call me crazy but it´s almost sad to see how this beats all my plug-ins (just my opinion of course and i mean without FX).
Now there are 3 synths for me which stands out for analog power and Model D app is one of them (the other 2 are P900 and Repro for me).
I don´t know what magic they did that i even can run 3-4 instances on my iPhone 6S plus which must be much slower than the latest iPads/iPhones.
I really hope they make it some day available as VST/AU. Who knows what comes next from them.
What about the Emerson Moog Modular Monster


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 2, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> I did my own comparison with Model D, Diva, Monark and The Legend and i can´t believe still how this app puts them to shame, especially if you gain stage all the way and turn the feedback on (not quite like the hardware maybe but much better than all other emulations).
> I might even get a new iPad Pro for this app alone. Call me crazy but it´s almost sad to see how this beats all my plug-ins (just my opinion of course and i mean without FX).
> Now there are 3 synths for me which stands out for analog power and Model D app is one of them (the other 2 are P900 and Repro for me).
> I don´t know what magic they did that i even can run 3-4 instances on my iPhone 6S plus which must be much slower than the latest iPads/iPhones.
> ...


Yep, if they released a AU version would be on it :D

I can see them using this AUv3 thing across macOS and iOS as a way to have one development and so no need for buying separate version..I hope


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 2, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Yep, if they released a AU version would be on it :D
> 
> I can see them using this AUv3 thing across macOS and iOS as a way to have one development and so no need for buying separate version..I hope



I would be so happy.....but windows user would get mad maybe. 
But f.e. P900 is mac only too. A single developers love child......my favorite so far and a reason for me to stay with macOS (beside a few other things i prefer there). I especially love really proper saturation/distortion.
Here a lot synths really loose. Repro, P900 and Model D app are also outstanding here for me in the software world and offer all 3 very different flavors here. So if i had Model D as plug-in i would have my current 3 dream analog synths on my mac.
But Moog already said they have no resources yet to realize that and stay iOS so far.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 2, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> I would be so happy.....but windows user would get mad maybe.
> But f.e. P900 is mac only too. A single developers love child......my favorite so far and a reason for me to stay with macOS (beside a few other things i prefer there). I especially love really proper saturation/distortion.
> Here a lot synths really loose. Repro, P900 and Model D app are also outstanding here for me in the software world and offer all 3 very different flavors here. So if i had Model D as plug-in i would have my current 3 dream analog synths on my mac.
> But Moog already said they have no resources yet to realize that and stay iOS so far.


Oh man, where do I go to try this synth out?
Having a browse right now but cannot find it :/

*EDIT: Found the site and registered now!!*

I really would like Bazille one day as well, so much power in u-he soft-synths
Got DIVA and Zebra2+HZ of course


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 8, 2018)

A small preset bank with 20 presets.
!Watch out, mostly the levels are high as possible since the feedback/saturation works with the OSC level as well as the output volume!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d5gf1vnta8tuq ... 1.mdb?dl=0
A short demo: 
https://soundcloud.com/user-790535032/m ... me-presets


----------



## redlester (Mar 18, 2020)

Not sure if this has been mentioned elsewhere but Moog are currently offering the Model D app for free!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 18, 2020)

Also, Korg has iKaossilator (normally $20) for free now.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 18, 2020)

Sweet! I'm a sucker for iOS toys. 

Vogel CMI, Animoog, iVCS3, Super Manetron. My Alchemy is gone. *snif*

This thing sounds great.


----------



## MisteR (Mar 26, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> My Alchemy is gone. *snif*


You can access new alchemy in GarageBand.


----------

